# Dad's work



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Halfway through one project, starting to plan the next, stealing some ideas from my Dad's work when he was still alive. Tough act to follow. The legs are from the table in the first picture.

Style was Cape Dutch, a unique neoclasical break-away from Colonial styles in the 18th century, with Dutch, French, English and Geman influences from settlers in the Cape, South Africa.


----------



## dseevers (Mar 24, 2011)

That is incredible.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, your father was quite talented! Very impressive shoes to fill!

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## paulrtools (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh my gosh!!! So I don't feel inadequate please tell me he was a furniture maker by trade and this was not his hobby.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Um...............Wow. That's just gorgeous.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Holy crap! That's just brilliant.
--Matt


----------



## boxerman (Oct 11, 2011)

Very beautifully done.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Gorgeous Work. Learn all you can from him. A True Master Craftsman


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

WOW:thumbsup:


----------



## ntrusty (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh my... thats the kind of work you see in an auction house from 300 years ago and from the Old Country.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Stunning, brilliant, a mega-talent. I'd love to see more of his work!

Bret


----------



## wmc1965 (Dec 11, 2011)

incredible!!!!! I love the pieces, more pics if there are any to share please!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## busterswoodshop (Mar 5, 2012)

That is very nice work. Incredible.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow those piece take your breath away. I agree with above post-are there more pics. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

